# Bilbo Baggin's Birthday



## Olo Toadfoot (Sep 16, 2011)

Celebrate Bilbo's birthday on Sept. 22 with us.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qznbmIrrhcs&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 21, 2011)

Olo Toadfoot said:


> Celebrate Bilbo's birthday on Sept. 22 with us.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qznbmIrrhcs&feature=youtu.be&hd=1



Thanks for the link! I think the best way to celebrate Bilbo's BD is (as I actually did years ago) is to have a Hobbit Party with the celebrants in the costumes of their favorite characters, and to serve all the foods that Bilbo served to the Dwarves on that famous night of nights when they all congregated at Bag End! (And don't forget plenty of mead!) :*D

Barley


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 22, 2011)

That sounds like a lot of fun, Barley.


----------



## Olo Toadfoot (Oct 7, 2011)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Thanks for the link! I think the best way to celebrate Bilbo's BD is (as I actually did years ago) is to have a Hobbit Party with the celebrants in the costumes of their favorite characters, and to serve all the foods that Bilbo served to the Dwarves on that famous night of nights when they all congregated at Bag End! (And don't forget plenty of mead!) :*D
> 
> Barley
> 
> ...


----------

